# Scirocco,golf or Octavia ....



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yet again I'm toying with the idea of a change, at presently short list contains ...

Scirocco 1.4tsi
Golf gt1.4tsi
Octavia vrs tsi 

I'm not interested in anything diesel and the idea is to save on some of the running costs of the cupra but still have something I like.

The golf has the best interior, the Octavia the better engine and the rocco looks the best. Budget is 12k and i'm not interested in any bmw's.

So does anyone own any of the above and what at the good/bad ponts.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

They've just stopped making the Octv in vRS form. New ones out sometime next year.

Petrol ones are a bargain 2nd hand. £12k will get you a 2 year old one easy!

What about the Fabia vRS Estate? The boot is actually bigger than the Yeti's! 1.4 Twincharger's a belter and all have DSG?


Out of your list above it'd be the Scirroco for me.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id go scirocco, simply for the looks.
Wouldn't have the golf
Vrs, what engine size? I do love estate cars!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

I've been impressed with my A1 1.2 TFSI, 1.4 is meant to be even better:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the Fabia and the Ibiza cupra but I hate dsg, been there and done that and never again. Octavia is a bargain but the 1.4 will go to near on210bhp with a remap


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

If you went for any of them would you actually use the Leon at all?

I would go for the Rocco personally. Purely for looks and the fact they're a bit more exclusive than the others on your shortlist. 

I think the Golf would just blend in, and the Octavia doesn't really float my boat.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This would be to replace the Leon and the 206


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Scirocco here to beautiful looking cars


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

Would have to be a scirocco in that dark blue colour, what ever its called, look soo mean!


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Octavia vRS 2.0 TSi 200bhp
No contest


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Everyone raves about Golfs and yes they are nice but they are really just the base line of a half decent car. Everything aims to be a golf but puts their own spin on things in my opinion. So much so I went for a leon instead of the idendical golf at the time as every dog and his owner had a golf (amoungst people I know). 

Scirroco is basically a golf but expensive. It does look good. 

Golf already mention above - I do like the mk6 and 7 though. Are we up to mk8 yet?

Octavia- Well I was very impressed with my mates new one the other week. Very comfortable. 


Bit of an odd suggestion but if you have a leon why don't you get something rather different? I don't know the ins and outs of your situation but why not try something ridiculously fast and maybe a bit older, or a bike, or an mx5 (like me). Might not be quite as well put together on the inside but the engines are great, great fun and you get to go on roofless adventures. Or even a caterham or the likes. 


As I said I don't know the reasons for new cars in your circumstances etc so sorry if I am way off the mark here.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> This would be to replace the Leon and the 206


Ah, I see. Decided to go your separate ways then.

Is the 1.4 TSI Scirocco not quite thirsty? I seem to remember a guy at work giving off about his not being as economical as first thought.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I own a MK6 Golf 1.4 *TSI* & I really am impressed with the 'big/small' engine that it has. Basically IMO it has the 'feel' of a 1.6 engine which is probably helped by the turbocharged unit but it is very nippy in general.

It overtakes with ease & I have the six-speed manual box in mine which is a pleasure to drive - the best car I've ever owned. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Current fleet is a 206 1.4, tt225 roadster and Leon 2.0tfsi cupra, we are planning to go back to the tt and whatever ... The Leon is great, I have had a golf and a3 before but do prefer the Leon but I cannot have the same car twice. I think I should be able to get the 1.4 to average 35 which is fine. I fancy a 3 door too, I know th golf gt isn't the best out of the 3 but the interior looks very nice.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think I should be able to get the 1.4 to average 35 which is fine. I fancy a 3 door too, I know th golf gt isn't the best out of the 3 but the interior looks very nice.


You will easily get the 1.4 to average 35 no problem. My Golf is getting (in general) around 45.7mpg at the moment & that's the car been 'run in' at 2500miles on the clock.

I happen to have my 2012 MK6 Golf 'Match' 1.4 *TSI* in 3dr (which I had to factory order because they are not that common in 3dr form, certainly on the 'Match' spec) & I do prefer 3dr cars in general because they look a little sportier.

I've only driven a MK6 2.0L TDI 'GT' so can't comment on the petrol 'GT' but I do know that although the 'GT' is higher up in trim level from the 'Match' it doesn't offer quite as much extras/spec strangely enough.

Go on get the Golf, it's a solid & decent motor! :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Pffft, my Golf ED30 will do 38 mpg on a run, and 29 around town. I would have wanted better from the 1.4 TSI. 

I made an mpg calculator and populated it with the costs of colleagues MPG's against my own in the ED30. If I was to get a Fiesta 1.6 TDCi I would only save myself around £70 a month in fuel costs. Not to mention the depreciation I would have suffered through changing cars.

The numbers where an eye opener in terms of how *little* the difference really is I thought.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm getting between 27 and 29 on the daily trips, on a run it struggles to get 33, i can get 68 mpg out of an up on my normal trip to and from work but would rather drive something nicer. To be fair for the performance I don't think it's bad on fuel it's just I want something a bit more relaxing


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

With some of the figures you're all throwing around im either driving too quickly or diesels aren't as economical as I first thought. 

I had a Golf GTD on hire last week and only managed 45mpg although I was giving it a bit of stick I suppose and it did feel a bit gutless low down after my 1.9 TDi mk5 :tumbleweed:


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Went in a Octy Taxi yesterday and was quite surprised its nice inside and really refined but the front end of the face lifted model is a little vulgar IMO... I'm a VAG man so I like all three but I'd prefer the Scirocco over the family mans Golf!  Seen some quite nicely tuned 1.4 TSI's too... Someone on the UK-POLO.NET forum got it upto 250 with some mods!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ardandy said:


> They've just stopped making the Octv in vRS form. New ones out sometime next year..


They were still making them last week as we were in the dealer talking orders with them. Our options was going to result in a factory order.

The new Octavia is out March with the new reg plate but the VRS won't come out for a good new months.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure factory orders have closed on the Octavia and you can only have what's in production.

I think a rocco tsi 1.4 with 200bhp would make a fun car, I'd get a set of summer wheels for it and a towbar


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I just detailed a white Scirocco 1.4 TSI and what an awesome car it is!

Manual and remapped with an ITG and exhaust. Lovely car! VWR wheels too!..


DSC03040 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yet again I'm toying with the idea of a change, at presently short list contains ...
> 
> Scirocco 1.4tsi
> Golf gt1.4tsi
> Octavia vrs tsi


Are these all the 122PS motors and can they really squeeze 200+BHP with a remap?

Assuming they're the same engine and the same collection of parts, it would have to be an Octavia purely because it will be the cheapest (and I'm biased of course), but I think the VW's just have the edge on style. Would I pay a premium for it? Probably not.

When my dad's Superb was being sorted, he was loaned a Passat 1.4 TSI Bluemotion estate and it didn't feel like it was underpowered exactly but didn't have any real shove to it. A big car for a small engine I suppose, but it didn't seem to be massively flexible but that's probably the Bluemotion stuff (gearing and whatnot).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work Russ, 

I think the Scirocco might be out, i want to put a towbar on the next car for the bike rack but it seems the Scirocco isn't type approved 

**No these are the 160ps version**

Oh and they are all around 12-13k all of similar age and mileage.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

My old scirocco


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Out of your list i would choose the Scirocco - look at this one:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/l394py/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p

Within budget, low miles, winter pack and a few little toys. Stunning colour too! Astonishing little car for the money!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

IMOA that colour is terrible ! You would eventually get sick physically of it !


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Scirocco the others are run of the mill.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> They were still making them last week as we were in the dealer talking orders with them. Our options was going to result in a factory order.
> 
> The new Octavia is out March with the new reg plate but the VRS won't come out for a good new months.


2 dealers I spoke to had none on the forecourt and couldn't accept an order anymore?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

As I said before, the boot on this is bigger than the Yeti's.

I get about 36-37mpg around town. Feathered on a m-way I managed 47.6mpg on a 250m trip.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i like that colour but its only the 122ps version. It also seems i cannot put a towbar on the back of the Scirocco


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Octv Estate!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

ardandy said:


>


I like that, it's a nice looking bit of kit. Hadn't seen one before.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I would nit buy a 1.4tsi car again after all the trouble i had with it in my fabia and what a mates had with his polo gti 1.4tsi. However i have a octavia vrs tdi now and my mum has a scirocco tdi, i know both are diesel however these are my views:

Scirocco - great handling its the 140bhp bluenotion so feel like it need more power, visibility is absolutely terrible on it, i drove to peterborough the other day 180mile round trip and to be honest sat on motorway it was spot on, put suspension in comfort mode and was brill then on lanes from motorway home had in sport and nearly no body role was great.









Octavia - diesel is powerful in comparison to a mates polo gti 1.4tsi he said could not catch up out of a roundabout, handling is very good for a big car, practicality is brilliant, equipment good if not better than scirocco however mums has bluetooth mine doesn't !! Only downside i have had with octavia is that its a skoda and the customer service is absolutely shocking but apparently vw isn't much better.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Also what about scirocco tsi?? Same engine as octy tsi but with 10bhp more i believe


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

1.4 tsi doing 30+mpg
I wish
Mine around town does 27/28. Mk5
Nice car but lots of squeaks and rattles.
Boring inside as well.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

should_do_more said:


> 1.4 tsi doing 30+mpg
> I wish
> Mine around town does 27/28. Mk5
> Nice car but lots of squeaks and rattles.
> Boring inside as well.


My fabia vrs used to do a calculated 31mpg round town (not hanging about) and 46mpg averaging 70mph on a 220mile trip down south, only good thing about, but oil consumption i think over took fuel consumption at 5L in 7,000 mile


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

diesel isn't an option for me, i cannot stand the rattling engine, yes i know they can be quick but they are souless and dull - except the current bi-turbo Audi TDi which is quite nice but not going to fit under my 12k limit


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> diesel isn't an option for me, i cannot stand the rattling engine, yes i know they can be quick but they are souless and dull - except the current bi-turbo Audi TDi which is quite nice but not going to fit under my 12k limit


Well i tried offering my opinion not including the engine factor.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Spend half that amount on a VW Jetta 2.0 TFSi...197bhp in sensible clothes. Most dont even know they exist. Great sleeper.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Well i tried offering my opinion not including the engine factor.


sorry, i didn't mean to sound ungrateful, all opinions are welcome 

The Jetta is a bargain, but ideally i want the newer TSi engine


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha no worries thought id try offer it, obviously diesel does make a slight difference, but also my experinace with 1.4tsi is a very poor one and im a petrol man myself


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I remember the fun you had with it. I'll have a wander around the dealer this weekend, I did look at a demo but they are all diesel. I might look at the yeti, tiguan and freelander too


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Yeah I remember the fun you had with it. I'll have a wander around the dealer this weekend, I did look at a demo but they are all diesel. I might look at the yeti, tiguan and freelander too


I strangely like the yeti's


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried one a few weeks ago, it was the 1.6 tdi and it was a nice little car, I tried the Tiguan afterwards and that was even better.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I tried one a few weeks ago, it was the 1.6 tdi and it was a nice little car, I tried the Tiguan afterwards and that was even better.


I love tiguan especially the 'r' ones


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

The Tiguan quite interest me too, but so does the Kuga. I think the Kuga has the edge in looks, no idea about the ride though. 

Kuga would be expensive in petrol though as it only comes with the ST's 2.5T.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I looked at the kuga last weekend but as you say the only petrol is the 2.5t, good engine expensive to run and there is no way I would have a ford diesel.

Ths weekends list is ....

Golf gt, Octavia vrs, passat cc, Tiguan, yeti.

I bet I end up looking at none of them


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Now the Passat CC is a nice looking bit of kit.

My other half has just mentioned someone at her work getting a new car, so I'm away looking again. Currently looking at A5 3.0 TDI's!

I probably wont do anything about it either though!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

A5's are nice, I drove an a7 a few weeks ago, it was great. It was this exact car ....

http://www.vindisgroup.com/car-details/audi-a7-602648704.html


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Brera!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work Russ,
> 
> I think the Scirocco might be out, i want to put a towbar on the next car for the bike rack but it seems the Scirocco isn't type approved
> 
> ...


I'm 99% certain Steve you can't get a 160ps 1.4 TSI Octavia, it was the 1.4 TSI or the 1.8 (which was 160PS or 150PS in the SE Plus). I also don't think you could get a twincharged Octavia either. I'm guessing the Golf would be in GT spec as I think that's the only one you get the choice of the 160PS lump.

I'd look at 1.6 turbo Astra and Focus, both fairly powerful but I doubt either of them would be particularly eco.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Your right on the superb, it's the 1.4 122ps or the 1.8 160ps, I'm not sure on the Astra and the focus interior seems small and the seats tight. The tsi does seem to have a few engine issues though ....


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My dad's 1.8 let go in a fairly major way.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I used ot have the TSI Octavia VRS, lovely car, great smooth responsive engine, apparently the newer TSI (which I had) is supposedly more refined than the TFSI unit, but cant compare personally.

It was fast, lively and could return a sensible MPG if driven like Driving Miss Daisy, of around 40mpg on a run and around 28mpg around town, but I had to change to the diesel as I needed better economy as I was enjoying the engine sooooo much I would put my foot down too much!

Anyway, as for spec in a VRS they are OK, but try and get one with some nice options having been ticked, Xenons, leather and Parking sensors seem to be common options, but also look for ones that have auto lights and maxidot, those are a couple of nice little ones that dealers miss so dont add extra on the price for!

The seats in the VRS are reasonably comfortable, I find around 3 hours is my limit in them before I need to gvet out and have a good stretch of my legs.

However, despite the Skoda being a cracking car and excellent value for money, you can see how they have saved a few quid in building them, for example, I know its not a major issue but there are no lights attached the vanity mirrors, not a biggy but just an example of how they same money.

The good thing with a VRS is it ticks so many boxes to not make it a seriosu contender, overall I love my diesel one and me and the wife were talking the other day and thinking what we would change to if we decided to change in the next couple of years and we honestly couldnt think of anything in the price bracket that mine was new that we would change to.

Anwyay, good luck with your search and enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> My dad's 1.8 let go in a fairly major way.


It appears the tensioner is weak on the tsi. It can stick or something when the engine is cold and then when you start it the timing jumps and the engine go's bang.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can get a 5 year warranty on new skodas now.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> It appears the tensioner is weak on the tsi. It can stick or something when the engine is cold and then when you start it the timing jumps and the engine go's bang.


I think it was a fairly major injector problem, when Skoda stripped the engine there were 4 litres of petrol on top of the oil in the sump and most of the rest of the tank had gone out through the exhaust, cylinder 1 was knackered too.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

the hunt continues .... but the internet is a bad place, is there anything that doesn't break down. There does seem to be a worrying trend for VAG TSi petrols to eat there injectors.... its almost leading me to a Tiguan TDi CR140 .... but i think i'll miss the speed of the Cupra in daily use.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What about a cr170 tdi?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Scirocco without a doubt. It's got a lovely interior and it's the only one that actually looks like anything. You'd pass the other 2 without even noticing them, but Sciroccos always catch my eye when they drive past. 

My next car will likely be a 1.4 Scirocco when I finally decide to get rid of the Type R.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm trying to avoid the diesel, the trips i do are not the best for the diesels, i might consider the TDi on the tiguan but thats only because the 1.4TSi would struggle i think and my budget doesn't allow the 2.0TFSi .....


----------

